# Google- Entera Health Presents Possible New IBS Therapy - Becker's ASC Review - Becker's ASC Review



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Entera Health Presents Possible New IBS Therapy - Becker's ASC Review*
*Becker's ASC Review*
At the Experimental Biology 2013 meeting held in Boston April 20 to 24, Entera Health presented nonclinical studies demonstrating oral serum-derived bovine immunoglobulin/protein isolate (SBI) as a promising treatment for *irritable bowel syndrome*.

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

